# Newbie from Missouri



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome and where in misery....I mean Missouri are you from


----------



## bigdude1000 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks all.
From Springfield, mo.
Anyone close?


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*O'Fallon here*

O'fallon is where I'm from. Visited Springfield couple of times. Welcome to AT


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Brad. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## JJ77 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Brad, you are right this site is great. I live just a couple of miles south of Nixa. Even though I do not post much I really have learned alot here.

Jamie


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## RLBadKarma (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, it is a small world. Branson, MO here.


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

bigdude1000 said:


> Hey all. Have been watching this site for a while as a person new to archery from missouri.:nixon: :nixon:
> Not new to hunting though. Have really liked what I have seen on this site and finally decided to join. I think its a great site, and look forward to chatting and learning from some of you.
> Good luck this season to everyone.
> Brad


Welcome to AT, this is a great place to spend some time. If you need anything dont hesitate to ask.

Scott.


----------



## kooter (Oct 22, 2003)

welcome to AT. I am from up north in Kearney


----------



## ratsodav (Jul 26, 2006)

*Welcome*

The best place to be if youre not hunting is here picking up more tips.


----------

